# Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe Mefospezis!

Ich hätte im Zuge einiger Überlegungen zu meinem nächsten Küstenaufenthalt ein paar Fragen rund um das Thema Fliege.
Ich bin kein Fliegenfischer und habe bisher nur mit dem Blinker ohne Springer auf Mefo geangelt. Dieses Mal will ich bisschen was testen, was mich gleich zu meinen Fragen bringt:

*1. Sbirolino mit Fliege*. Montage ist mir soweit klar und einleuchtend. Allerdings frage ich mich, welche Wurftechnik dazu geeignet ist, auf Weite zu kommen UND Tüddeleien zu vermeiden. Und im Speziellen: Wird die Fliege und Teile des Vorfachs beim Watfischen auf dem Wasser aufgelegt und dann geworfen? Oder den Sbiro relativ nah unter der Spitze und das Vorfach samt Fliege in der Luft?

*2. Springerfliegen vor dem Blinker. *Könnt ihr mir ein paar Fliegen empfehlen, die sich als Springer eignen? Nachdem, was ich bisher recherchiert habe, soll es ja auch welche geben, die man nicht so sehr für Springermontagen empfiehlt. 

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps!


----------



## Colli_HB (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Nabend,

die Sbiromontage ist am besten bei ablandigem Wind.
Ansonsten hast Du häufiger mal tüdel. Ich fische mit 2 Fliegen hinterm Sbiro und fange jeden Wurf ab, damit sich das Vorfach strecken kann. Ich lege die Montage nicht aufs Wasser. Bei einer Vorfachlänge von 2,5 Meter muss man das auch nicht.

Als Springerfliege beim Blinkern hat sich bei mir eine weiße Garnele am besten bewährt. Tangläufer gehen aber auch gut. 

Gucke Dir mal bei Youtobue die Videos vom Seatrout Battle auf Fünen an. Da werden einige Fragen beantwortet. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Danke schonmal! Irgendwie kann ich mir das mit den Springerfliegen so gar nicht vorstellen dass das klappt...
Sbiro, klar, ich war zwar noch nie am Forellenpuff, aber so ne Fliege langsam einzockeln, schaut fischig aus! 

Aber vor dem Blinker? Da ist ja doch auch Geschwindigkeit beim der Köderführung angesagt, und dann soll die Forellen auf so einen Minifussel...???
Aber ja, ich werde testen. :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Ah, eine Frage hätte ich noch an die Sbiroprofis:
Wenn ich so meinen Rutenwald durchforste, bleibt von den Kriterien an eine Sbirorute nicht besonders viel übrig:

Spinruten mit 2,85 cm Höchstlänge wahrscheinlich zu kurz. Die längeren Grundruten zu schwer. 

Was ich noch zu bieten hätte, wäre eine 2,25 lbs Rute in 3,60, die ich selbst als Spinnrute aufgebaut habe. Recht leicht beringt kommt die Rute auf 265 Gramm Gewicht. Sie ist jetzt schon stärker als der typische Mefospinstecken, aber auch kein Prügel. Vom WG her würde ich so 20-60 Gramm sagen, wobei ich die 60 nicht mehr durchziehen würde. Was meint ihr: Passt das von den Spezifikationen her oder doch lieber eine Neuanschaffung eine WG Ebene drunter?


----------



## banzinator (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Hab zum Anfang auch mit WG 60 geangelt.
War mir dann zu schwer.
Max 30g für mich von Land aus.
Hatte Anfang des Jahres ne Dublette mit Springerfliege. :g


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Beachte bitte, das die Springerfliege als Durchrutschsystem (Liftmontage ) und nicht als Festmontage gefischt werden sollte. Da sonst der Blinker am unteren Ende sich beim Drill verfängt. Kraut, Steine oder Kescher. 
Montagen gibt es hier im Board. Gute Beiträge sind von Rosi und vom Vermesser

Für mich ist der Tangläufer einer der besten Fliegen als Beifänger. Auch als Sbiro-Fliege. Als zweites die Polar Magnus.Im Gegensatz zu Meinungen, das der Nachläufer mindestens 2 m sein sollte, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Oft hat 1,20m auch schon gereicht.

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flyfishing/partner-f27653/tanglaeufer-meerforelle-t265356.html

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295227


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Super, dann notiere ich mal die Fliegen auf meinem Einkaufszettel!

Reichen knappe 2,90 Meter Rutenlänge, um noch mit ausreichender Vorfachlänge einen Sbiro werfen zu können?


----------



## Colli_HB (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Ich fische eine 2,70 m lange Spinnrute. Habe auch keine Lust mehrere Ruten mitzuschleppen. 

Wenn Du mit Springerfliege fischt, dann musst Du beachten, dass eine größere Fliege das Laufverhalten und die Wurfeigenschaften des Blinkers verschlechtern. Daher rate ich eher zu kleineren Springern.


----------



## n0rdfriese (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Zum Thema Springerfliege: Hier wird auf den Futterneid gesetzt. Der Blinker ist quasi der Räuber und die Fliege die Beute. Häufig führt eben diese Montage zum Erfolg, wenn Blech alleine nichts bringt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich fische auch eine Durchlaufmontage als Springer. Die Alternative ist ein Rutschknoten. Der Nachteil der DM ist die schlechtere Bisserkennung und eine kurze Verzögerung beim Anschlag. Der für mich entscheidende Vorteil ist, dass sich im Drill Fisch und Blinker nicht in die Quere kommen.




Ich hätte mich jetzt spontan für einen Rutschknoten entschieden, da die Durchlaufmontage ja doch bisschen mehr "aufträgt" (diverse Wirbel, Perlen...) und der Rutschknoten unauffälliger aussieht. Aber klar, dass sich da nichts in die Quere kommt, ist auch ein Argument.


----------



## Dingsens (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Moinsen,

einen kleinen Überlegungsmoment wäre auch noch die Tatsache wert, dass gerade beim Rutschknoten eine immense Verletzungsgefahr der Fische im Kopfbereich besteht!
Hatte bei meinen ersten Versuchen gleich 2x hintereinander sehen müssen, dass der Haken des Blinkers im Bereich der Kiemenöffnung eingeschlagen war und sich nur sehr schwer lösen ließ. 
Nun kann das ein unglücklicher Zufall gewesen sein, aber dennoch flog diese Art der Montage sofort raus und wurde durch die Durchlaufmontage ersetzt.

Das nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß, da ja oftmals kleine oder untermaßige Fische beißen.

Grüße von der Eastcoast.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*



bastido schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gemeint mit "in die Quere kommen". Die Durchlaufmontage trägt auch nicht mehr auf, zwei zusätzliche Miniperlen mehr nicht.



Echt jetzt? Das hier habe ich von der HP von Rosi: 
http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/images/stories/Bilder/Montagen/sbirolino/P1350v435.jpg

Sieht nicht ohne aus: Wirbel am Ende der Hauptschnur, Wirbel, der den Beifänger auf Abstand hält und die Perlen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Ich werde mal in meiner Kiste kramen und was zusammenbauen. Werde ich dann zur Endabnahme hier die Tage mal reinstellen, wenn´s recht ist! :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*



bastido schrieb:


> So sieht das bei mir aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwächt der Knoten in der Schnur das ganze nicht?


----------



## banzinator (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Oh Mann. Zum Glück mache ich mir nicht so ne Gedanken um Knoten und so ein Kram. Mir ist noch niemals ein Fisch oder Blinker durch Schnurriss oder Bruch am Wirbel verloren gegangen. Ich nehme immer einen verbesserten Clinch oder wie der heißt, den hat nicht mal die 77er abbekommen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*



banzinator schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Zum Glück mache ich mir nicht so ne Gedanken um Knoten und so ein Kram.




Nun, das freut mich ehrlich für dich!


----------



## waterkant (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Woll das diese Saison eventuell auch ma mit der Springerfliege versuchen. Wie hoch ist denn der Weitenverlust, wenn ich mit der Fliege angel. Die Montage fliegt doch sicher 1/4 oder 1/3 weniger weit als nut mit Blinker, oder?


----------



## ajotas (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

schätze 15-25% Weitenverlust, auch sehr abhängig von den Windverhältnissen. Mit nem 25 Gramm Weitwurfköder a la Snaps gehts auch mit Springer trotzdem noch sehr weit raus, wenn alles andere passt (Angler kann werfen & Material gibt das her)


----------



## waterkant (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*



ajotas schrieb:


> schätze 15-25% Weitenverlust, auch sehr abhängig von den Windverhältnissen. Mit nem 25 Gramm Weitwurfköder a la Snaps gehts auch mit Springer trotzdem noch sehr weit raus, wenn alles andere passt (Angler kann werfen & Material gibt das her)



danke für die info. werd das einfach, wenn die saison wieder startet, ausprobieren.


----------



## Rosi (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*

Moin zu dir, eine Springerfliege für Meerforellen ist (finde ich) nur in sehr kaltem Wasser notwendig. Testen ist immer gut. Darüber berichten ebenfalls. 
Ja, Fliege im Wasser hinter dir ablegen und durchziehen, Sbiro ist in der Luft. Etwas schräg werfen, dann tüdelt das nicht. 
Springerfliegen sind unspektakulär bestückt. Keine Muddler, kein Foam, wenig Chenille. Eher aus Rubber Legg, Marabou oder Tinsel. Also Fyggis, Wollys...Spärlich gebunden, jedoch sehr beweglich. Haken, ich steh ja auf Circles. Sind zwar etwas schwerer als gängige Fliegenhaken, jedoch halten sie auch fester/sicherer und Normalpreis. Willst du Fliegenhaken, dann kosten die gleich mal das Doppelte bei halber Größe.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*



Rosi schrieb:


> Keine Muddler, kein Foam, wenig Chenille. Eher aus Rubber Legg, Marabou oder Tinsel. Also Fyggis, Wollys...Spärlich gebunden, jedoch sehr beweglich.




Ich nur popliger Spinnfischer, nix checken...|kopfkrat
:m

Aber ich reime mir zusammen: Als Beifänger eher windschnittiges Insektenzeug und am Sbiro dann auch die flauschigeren Sachen. Richtig so?

By the way: ich werde ALLES testen. Also auch mal einen Tauwurm oder kleinen Twister am Spiro hinterherzockeln, ich hab da mal so "Hybriden" aus Puschel vorne - Minitwister hinten bei Gerlinger erstanden, die wollen auch noch durchgekurbelt werden.

Berichte kommen selbstverständlich, wenn es nur nicht so lange noch hin wäre #q


----------



## Rosi (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> kleinen Twister am Spiro hinterherzockeln



Um Himmelswillen, bitte nicht. 
Oder naja, versuche es, wenn du dich gut mit Tüdel auskennst. 

Frage war zur Fliege oder?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paar Fragen zu Mefo und Fliege*



Rosi schrieb:


> Frage war zur Fliege oder?




Jepp.


----------

